# Tomato - Fruit or Vegetable?



## And_melons (Aug 18, 2009)

Melons aren't a woody plant, either, but they're fruit, right?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, melons are fruit, because they contain seeds that are surrounded by flesh. Thanks for bringing that up. I forgot about that!

Tee


----------



## Vegetable_Gardening (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey! Just wanted to give kudos on the great posts. Keep them coming!


----------

